# Harem/pair fish with guppies



## Dutchguy (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to the forum and my English is not that great, but I'll give it my best go. 

I run 3 tanks with guppies, two 60 litres (~16 gallons) and one 180 litres (~47,5 gallons). I think guppies are great, but I would like to add a pairing/harem type of fish to each tank for some variation. 

I personally like the *blue ram (*_Mikrogeophagus ramirezi), _*peacock gudgeon*_ (Tateurndina ocellicauda) _and different types of *gouramis. *

Does anyone here have any experience with the fish species mentioned above in combination with guppies? Other suggestions of species not mentioned are welcome as well. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi,
You can add gouramis but be careful because they will become agreesive when breeding. So just put one type of gender.
Hope this helps!


----------



## TheLocalOverstockTankGuy (Oct 27, 2021)

I have kept blue dwarf gouramis! They are docile in nature and will not fight back if attacked.


----------

